# Coffee grinds



## jbmaine (May 13, 2002)

I get about 5 lbs of coffee grinds from work every week.. Is it ok to feed to my 2 highland cows, or is it better to add to my compst pile?

Thanks in advance.

JB


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I would put the coffee grounds on the compost. I don't see how the cows would benefit from them. But that is just my opinion. I would be interested to know if others do feed them to livestock.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

you really want 1000 pounds of caffeinated bovine testing your fences?

I doubt they would eat it anyway.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Ya for sure I forget all about putting coffee grounds into the feed for cattle. Yuk. Would be better for a compost pile for sure.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Don't think the cows would benifit or even eat it, and, mixing it might be a good way to ruin a batch of feed.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Yuck, compost it.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Just curious, why would you put coffee grounds in your cattle feed ? I don't know of anything that would eat grounds, but I don't know a lot of things.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I vote for the compost pile also, are you trying for a moca-latte`. I never know from one day to the next what will be put on here. Makes life interesting to say the least. > Thanks Marc


----------



## Carol K (May 10, 2002)

"mocca latte" hehe, that made me snort my morning cup of coffee.

I also agree with the compost pile, but really it is not such a silly question when you hear of cows getting fed gum and the likes at the stock yards, yuk.
If you have things like blueberry bushes I think coffee grounds are good for them.

Carol


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

I think 5 lbs between two head would probably be enough to get them addicted to the caffeine that's left in the grounds, and you might have trouble if you had to take them off it. I know farmers here that had trouble with withdrawal when the chocolate factory went out of business and they couldn't get waste chocolate anymore.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Put the coffee grounds in your worm bin. I really doubt there is any nutrition in them for cattle.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Just my two cents here on feeding coffee to cattle. Looks like feed intake decreases, water intake increases, and weight gain decreases. 

http://www.journalofdairyscience.org/article/S0022-0302(76)84384-6/abstract


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Don't feed them to anything. They have no nutritional value whatsoever and can cause problems in some species i.e. pigs - and I suspect cows could have similar problems as they don't pass through easily and end up clogging the gut. Tea leaves fall into the same category.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

Was reading this thread to DH and asked him if it was to have a little coffee with the creamer and he said he thought it'd be more likely to be cowpuccino LOL


----------



## .netDude (Nov 26, 2004)

Grow some blueberries, they'll love it.


----------

